# Blue Tongue Skink Sleeping / Hiding



## Phobia (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all

I have just got a Blue Tongue Skink and he is said to be around 2 years old.
I picked him up on Wednesday and has spent most of his time hiding, he came out for about 30 mins last night ate a little then went in his hide and I haven't seen him since.

Is this normal for them or should I go in and get him out of the hide for a while ?

Cheers


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

does he bask during the day? cause if not you should prolly remove his hide...


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

What's your set-up like?
It's only been 2 days - the likelihood is he is just getting his bearings and settling in :2thumb: Give him a couple more days to get used to his new home. 
But you should encourage a bit of basking regardless just to make sure he's still getting his UV!


----------



## Phobia (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys he is in a 4ft viv with 10% uv tube and a 60w basking area at one end

I think I will pop his hide out for an hour or two to make sure he gets some uv


----------

